

How LinkedIn can become more engaging? - _viks
http://microreviews.org/how-linkedin-can-become-more-relevant-the-importance-of-relevance-part-2/

======
getsat
I like how the green usernames for new users expose astroturfing.

------
_tarak_
Interesting!!!

